# Going to give it a try



## Hndrx

I'm filing out my paperwork!  I'm getting signatures from local Masons that I know.  I'm excited!  :14:


----------



## garyb

good for you brother.....


----------



## Blake Bowden

Hndrx said:


> I'm filing out my paperwork!  I'm getting signatures from local Masons that I know.  I'm excited!  :14:


 
Awesome! Keep us posted!


----------



## RichardRLJ

Welcome!  Keep us posted on your thoughts and feelings!


----------



## Hndrx

I'm excited.  I've known some really neat Masons over the years and at almost 44 years old, I've going to try it.  My father-in-law was a big influence on my decision to join.  He was a Mason for most of his life.  He passed away a number of years ago.  My father-in-law was a very good guy and we were very close in his final years because I was one of his main caretakers.  He left his Masonic stuff to my wife and I when he passed away.  (I think he suspected that I would some day join and he was the last Mason in his family.)

The only part that I'm not looking forward to is the fact that I've got some people close to me that believe the Masonic Lodge is "of the devil".  They are going to start giving me a hard time when they find out.


----------



## RichardRLJ

As a Christian Mason, I know what you are saying.  My family was a Masonic family, so I had no problems there.  They all knew the truth, and my Mother was a 50 year member of the Eastern Star (ladies Masonic organization).  

I used to go to a certain department store where the clerk noticed my Knights Templar shirt, and asked me what that was.  I told him that it was the Christian branch of Masonry, and he didn't understand.  We had that "of the devil" discussion many times and I shared with him the many biblical teachings that I used both in Masonry and in my Christianity.  People don't always understand that Masonry is not a religion, and that Masonry encourages each of us to practice our own religion without conflict with our religious practice.  We must learn to live together in "Peace and Harmony" whether we are in the lodge or without the lodge.
Good luck with your Masonic Journey - it is worth everything you put into it.


----------



## JTM

good luck in your travels.


----------



## QPZIL

My parents have similar views of Masonry, and they're very fundamentalist Christians. You've heard it all I'm sure- that only "33rds" know "the true secrets" of Masonry, and that we're all being lulled into a false belief that someone named "Hiram Abiff" is the Masonic "savior" and that we pray to him or something. Or and that we have a Masonic god named "Gaotu". Oh, and that we have our own bible - Morals and Dogma by Albert Pike. 

I don't really understand it. A lot of anti-Masonry is too convoluted and goes over my head. The conspiracy theories are so much more complicated that the truth actually is! Ha!


----------



## peace out

Congrats, Hndrx.  Your concern about close friends believing it to be of the devil hits home with me.  It prompted me to start a poll in another thread regarding telling others about your membership.

I encourage you to continue.  You will find your faith strengthened and your passions tempered.  You will be the better man for it.

By the way, love the screen name (minus the x of course).

Cory Hendrick


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Congratulations indeed! Please keep us all posted!


----------



## turtle

Congrats and welcome to the fraternity


----------



## tbone1321

congrats I am new to all this and I promise you will love it


----------



## Hndrx

Edited to change to:

Got my last signature.  Just waiting on the next meeting!


----------



## Dave in Waco

Congrats on beginning your travels!!  You will find there are a lot of people that don't understand Masonry.  There are anti-masonic groups and websites devoted into preaching the "truth" about Masonry.  They all use the same lame excuse when you tell them as a Mason they don't know what they are talking about.  They will counter with their excuse, "you just aren't high enough to know the real truth."  My usual response, "So a 'secret' organization that is listed in classified documents such as the phone book, and that cleverly disguises their secret lair by plastering large signs and one of the oldest, most recognizable logos on the planet on them, have managed to hide it's true nature from 100's of millions of Masons for almost 500 years so that only their top most leaders know their real purpose and motive...with the only exception being that every anti-mason on the planet knows it too?"  There are a lot of nuts out there, but I would urge you not to argue with them.  It's about as effective as trying to get a blind man to read simply by turning the light on.


----------



## tbone1321

Dave in Waco said:


> Congrats on beginning your travels!! You will find there are a lot of people that don't understand Masonry. There are anti-masonic groups and websites devoted into preaching the "truth" about Masonry. They all use the same lame excuse when you tell them as a Mason they don't know what they are talking about. They will counter with their excuse, "you just aren't high enough to know the real truth." My usual response, "So a 'secret' organization that is listed in classified documents such as the phone book, and that cleverly disguises their secret lair by plastering large signs and one of the oldest, most recognizable logos on the planet on them, have managed to hide it's true nature from 100's of millions of Masons for almost 500 years so that only their top most leaders know their real purpose and motive...with the only exception being that every anti-mason on the planet knows it too?" There are a lot of nuts out there, but I would urge you not to argue with them. It's about as effective as trying to get a blind man to read simply by turning the light on.



Well Said


----------



## Casey

Your definitely in the right spot to get some good info as you are learning!   Welcome!


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

Hndrx said:


> Edited to change to:
> 
> Got my last signature.  Just waiting on the next meeting!



Splendid! Good luck and best wishes for your journey, my friend.


----------



## jayrome

Just wondering, are you going ancient or PHA


----------



## cemab4y

I am delighted to hear of your decision. As Yoda said to young Luke Skywalker: "Don't try Luke, DO!". The decision to participate in our Gentle Craft, should be made "prayerfully and carefully". There are some misguided people, who believe that Masonry is "satanic", and "only the higher-ups, know the truth". Like they themselves, who have never been Masons, know more than someone who _ is _ a Mason. 

Masonry does not want to interfere in your private relationships. I hope that anyone close to you, will take the time to find out the truth. Here is an excellent website:  http://www.masonicinfo.com

May the Great Architect of the Universe, guide your steps.


----------



## Hndrx

jayrome said:


> Just wondering, are you going ancient or PHA


 
Ancient, I'm working on joining the Grand Lodge of Texas, A.F. & A.M.


----------



## garyb

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Hndrx

My petition will be submitted at the Thursday night meeting this week.  I'll be waiting on the investigation!


----------



## Nate Riley

Where are you located and what lodge?

As you have already heard here, a lot of what you hear out there is a bunch of hog wash.  I generally feel sorry for the innocent folks that speak the anti-Masonic rhetoric, because they have been wildly misguided and misinformed by someone with ulterior motives. I would say that in most cases these fall into two groups 1) fellows that have in someway become dissatisfied with their lodge experience or 2) folks wanting to sell books.  

You will likely begin to notice, at some point in the future, the we, as brothers, encourage each other not to argue with those that are misinformed.  To do so is usually futile and is more likely to have ill effects on your reputation that positive effects on the craft.  I had a brother tell me once that he thought he should defend Masonry. I asked if he really thought that a something with a history as strong as Freemasonry needed defending.  Opposition is nothing new to Freemasonry, the first anti-Masonic books hit the streets within a couple of decades from the first Grand Lodge meeting in 1717.  I believe that opposition has at times and in various ways been a benefit to Masonry.

If the people you here saying these things knew your FIL, I would simply ask them if they think that he would ever be involved with something so sinister or "of the devil". That is a response I use quite often, because most folks I know have someone that they place in high regard that is or was a Mason.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Congrats Hndrx!!

When confronted, just ask them for their proof.  Since they are making the accusation, the burden of proof is on them.  Or just simply tell them, "That is your opinion and you have the right to it.  You also have Freemasons to thank for that right."


----------



## Hndrx

Nate Riley said:


> Where are you located and what lodge?


 
I live outside of Livingston.  I'll be joining the Trinity #14 lodge.


----------



## Hndrx

I heard from the three gentlemen doing my investigation today.  I had a very good visit from them tonight.  I'm looking forward to the vote.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Hndrx said:


> I heard from the three gentlemen doing my investigation today. I had a very good visit from them tonight. I'm looking forward to the vote.



This is wonderful news, please keep us all informed as to the results!


----------



## David Duke

Be sure and let us know if your accepted and when your initiation will be.  I'm just a short drive down Hwy. 59 and haven't had the pleasure of visiting Trinity #14, this would give be a good excuse to go.


----------



## jwhoff

Glad you made the choice friend.  Don't worry, you won't find anything against your beliefs in your God.  Too, don't worry about how you are going to handle the misinformed, that's come with the territory.  Just remember to learn your lessons and keep reaching for more light.

God bless you and yours ... jwhoff


----------



## HKTidwell

I own a company with my dad and mom.  My dad was very encouraging of my masonic travel due to people he knows while my mother was extremely anti-Masonry. 

This is how I handled it.  I turned in my petition and then sat down with mom.  While I didn't need approval (I was 28 at the time), I work with her and needed it to be non confrontational.  I approached if from first You know these people do you think they are Christian upstanding men?  Or do you believe they are devil worshipers?  Most Christians when confronted with people they respect and think highly of will not say they are a devil worshiper.  This brough the conversation to a level field with out the ambiguous nature of well I've heard this or that.  It was now a "she knew, respected, and thought were strong Christians couldn't be her perceived opinion" situation.

Now that it was a conversation on equal footing I discussed the historical background of masonry in both Texas and the US and also the charitable aspects as I had found on the internet.  I closed the conversation with a caveat.  Give it a year, if my actions in a year are better and have not become worse then how can this be a devil/cult worship group?

Now 2.5 years down the road she will be talking to friends about her children and she brings up I'm doing this or that at lodge.  She has become a supporter of Masonry from a observation point of view.   Arguing will never change a persons opinion but discussions along with personal reflection and first hand experience with a person involved will change a persons point of view in my experience.

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

I didn't try to change her opinion.  I gave her the information which I had acquired before I joined and asked her to make her own decision over the course of time.


----------



## cemab4y

An interesting story. My dad passed away last October. He was a Mason for 28 years, but mom did not want a Masonic funeral. (She is not opposed to Masonry, she decided to have the military funeral.). Here is a terrific website, that I often share, with people who have an inaccurate view of Masonry. (Cult, devil-worship,etc). See Anti-Masonry: Points of View


----------



## HKTidwell

BTW I meant to add this Congratulation on starting your Journey, Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Hndrx

Thanks a bunch to all the folks that have responded.  I'm anxious about the vote.  But I assume that it normally goes well for most all applicants.  I'll let you all know whenever I get a date for my EA.


----------



## Hndrx

News update!  They voted the other night and I've received my letter saying that I'm been elected to receive the degrees.  February 8th at 6pm will be my EA!


----------



## Dave in Waco

Congrats!!  Remember to wear clean underwear and grip with your knees.


----------



## jwhoff

Mister Hndrx,

Let me know when I can call you brother.  Curious, do you have any experience riding animals? Farm animals?  Better bring along an extra pair of undies ... just in case.


----------



## David Duke

Come on brothers give the guy a break, I'm sure that wearing dark undies will be sufficient and everything else will take care of itself.

In all seriousness congratulations on being accepted into the worlds largest and in my opinion greatest fraternity.  You have yet a rough and rugged road to travel over; but with time, patience, and perseverance you can overcome all things.  As of today I have an open calendar for the 8th so hopefully I and a couple of other brothers from Sam B. will be able to make it to your initiation.


----------



## Hndrx

I got my EA done tonight!  I'll be starting my memory work now.


----------



## Beathard

Congrats!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Congratulations


----------



## Casey

Congratulations!


----------



## jhodgdon

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Mister Hndrx,
> 
> Let me know when I can call you brother.  Curious, do you have any experience riding animals? Farm animals?  Better bring along an extra pair of undies ... just in case.



Hahaha


----------



## Hndrx

I'm going to most likely turn in the first part of my memory work on this Thursday.  I'm going a little slower than I planned but I've decided to take my time a little.  I've got the first section down very well.


----------



## Beathard

Slow And Steady wins the race!


----------



## jwhoff

Just stick with it brother.  You'll be glad you did.  It's always better to learn something along the way than to get anywhere hopelessly lost.


----------



## MikeMay

jwhoff said:


> Mister Hndrx,
> 
> Let me know when I can call you brother.  Curious, do you have any experience riding animals? Farm animals?  Better bring along an extra pair of undies ... just in case.




:lol:   excuse while I go look for a towel for my monitor again...


----------



## Hndrx

I turned in my 1st part of my memory work on Thursday and did well.  I'm still working on the second!


----------



## MikeMay

Congrats!


----------



## Hndrx

I'm going to turn in the 2n and 3rd part of my EA memory work on Thursday night.  I wasn't quite ready last week to finish all of it.

If I do well, I think they may be able to pass me to FC in the same night.  This is, assuming they can.


----------



## MikeMay

I'm sure you'll do well Thursday.


----------



## jwhoff

Without question you will do well!  Hey, that's pretty fast esoteric work there brother.  Now remember, you're moving along pretty fast but don't forget to double back and learn the meaning of what you are reciting.  Otherwise, all said and done, I will only be able to call you brother.  I want to know you as a _*bright*_ brother.  

Just hang on, that one will come to you.


----------



## Hndrx

Got the last of the EA turned in.  My tutor got sick and couldn't make it.   That and my substitute having slightly different answers in mind threw me off a good bit.  I did OK overall but did not turn in as good a performance as I could have due to my poor scattered brain.

They did the FC degree for me tonight.  I've got to get with my tutor when he gets to feeling better.  I'm ready to get going on it.


----------



## jwhoff

You know, it never ceases to flabbergast me when a well meaning brother forgets that it's not what he knows, but what the candidate knows that is important.  I never stop a brother when filling in for his mentor unless I'm sure he's lost track and needs a little tug to get back on track.  Unless a man is going to be an esoteric guru, a word here or there matters not.  Sure, it's good to learn the work word for word, but one can go back and clear those rough spots out later.  

At any rate, I'm happy to see you still have your eye on the prize.  Beware, the next degree is a little easier and you'll learn it fast.  But don't shortchange yourself.  Go back over it when you're through the esoteric work.  The FC teaches much and is critical mass for a true mason.  Those who ignore it's teaching are woefully short ... and it shows in later years.

God speed brother.


----------



## Hndrx

I think I'll be able to turn in my FC memory work tomorrow if all goes well.  It came to me pretty quickly and I've been lucky enough to put a bunch of time into it this week.


----------



## jwhoff

WOW ... good work! Still, I don't think you will be able to stand for much more success.  Let us know how that comes out.


----------



## Hndrx

My brain is currently fried.  I'm going to have to take it easier on the next memory work and take a *lot* longer.  I've spent every spare minute trying to work through the questions in my head over and over as best I could remember and bugged my tutor a bunch.  I'm lucky that he lives on my way home from work and is retired.  Also, most of the work is very similar to what was already learned, so that helps a ton.


----------



## Beathard

The masters work, with the exception of the furthermores in the obligation, is slam dunk easy. My last two students learned it in just a few days. You are on the downhill slope.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Beathard is totally right.  You are on the downhill slope now.  There is even an acronym that was taught to me to remember the "furthermores"...lol  For the most part, everyone that I have talked to, the final proficiency was the easiest.  Of course, everyone's experience in the travels is different but I am sure that you will do fine.  Keep us posted for sure on how you do!


----------



## Hndrx

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Beathard is totally right.  You are on the downhill slope now.  There is even an acronym that was taught to me to remember the "furthermores"...lol  For the most part, everyone that I have talked to, the final proficiency was the easiest.  Of course, everyone's experience in the travels is different but I am sure that you will do fine.  Keep us posted for sure on how you do!


 
Thankfully, my tutor had some acronyms for me to help me with the FC work and it helped in a MAJOR way.  I hope it pays off tonight!


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Awesome!!  When you looking at turning in your  MM work?  Or have you done that already?


----------



## Hndrx

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Awesome!!  When you looking at turning in your  MM work?  Or have you done that already?


 
I think I'll have the MM ceremony soon and then start the memory work.  I'd like to turn it in during April if possible.  (I'm turning in my FC memory work tonight.)


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Great deal.  You will love the MM ceremony.  The memory work is also great as well.  I think you should be able to get it turned in sometime in April.  Where is your lodge at?


----------



## Hndrx

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Great deal.  You will love the MM ceremony.  The memory work is also great as well.  I think you should be able to get it turned in sometime in April.  Where is your lodge at?



It is in Livingston, TX. (Trinity #14)


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Ah, gotcha.  Well, if I was a little bit closer I would try to make it to your ceremony.  Now that I am out of the Army and not working for them anymore, I am trying to visit as many lodges as possible till school starts up for me.


----------



## Hndrx

I had another study session right before lodge and went in and turned it in.  I think I did pretty well.  I got my proficiency approved and a date of April 7 set for my MM.


----------



## MikeMay

Awesome...the 7th will be here before you know it...


----------



## Hndrx

Well, I got my MM degree done this evening!  I had a good time and will be starting the work in about a week.


----------



## MikeMay

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Michaelstedman81

Awesome, and congrats!!  Enjoy the work


----------



## Beathard

Don't wait to long. This one is going to go by fast.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

congratulations! I hope you enjoyed your MM as much as i did mine. now you're in for the REAL work!


----------



## Hndrx

I just realized that I left out one final important update on my thread.  I turned in my memory work recently for the master mason degree.  So I've completed this little thread from beginning to end!


----------



## Beathard

Great. Thanks for the update and congrats!


----------



## jwhoff

Yep!  But you just started the journey.  That will hopefully last a very long time.


----------



## Observer

You've only received the ticket for a lifelong journey.


----------

